# ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2008)

_*الترنيمة ديه عن البابا كيرلس جميلة قوي*_


_*وشوفوا بقي انا مش عارفة حد رفعها قبل كدا علي المنتدي ولا لأ:budo:*_​ 
*التحميل من هنا*​


----------



## ranoon (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*

_جميلة اووووى على فكرة ميرسى كتيييييييييير_


----------



## K A T Y (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*



ranoon قال:


> _جميلة اووووى على فكرة ميرسى كتيييييييييير_


 

_*ميرسي قوي لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## rammrommm (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*

*الله بجد عليكى يا كاتى فعلا ترنيمة هايلة وبصراحة اول مرة اسمعها 
ميرسى على مجهودك يا جميل​*


----------



## alazraa (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*

*شكرا
ربنا معاكي​*


----------



## alazraa (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*

*[/c دي الترنيمه ديه مشكله حلوه اوي بجد 

انا اول مره اسمعها بس بجد تحفه 
ميرسي ليكي Enter]​*​​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*

انا كمان اول مرة اسمعها ..وبجد ترنيمة جميلة والمعجزة اللى بتحكيها روعة
ميرسى ياكاتى ياقمر ..تعيشى وتجيبلنا​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*

مرسى  اوى


----------



## K A T Y (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*



rammrommm قال:


> *الله بجد عليكى يا كاتى فعلا ترنيمة هايلة وبصراحة اول مرة اسمعها ​*
> 
> *ميرسى على مجهودك يا جميل*​


 
_*ميرسي قوي لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*



alazraa قال:


> *شكرا​*
> 
> *ربنا معاكي*​


 
_*ميرسي جدا لمرورك*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*



ginajoojoo قال:


> انا كمان اول مرة اسمعها ..وبجد ترنيمة جميلة والمعجزة اللى بتحكيها روعة​
> 
> ميرسى ياكاتى ياقمر ..تعيشى وتجيبلنا​


 

_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي لزوقك*_

_*وفعلا انا عجبتني علشان كدا جبتها*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لبولس ملاك (أبونا مينا كان من عادته)*



كوك قال:


> مرسى اوى


 
*ميرسي يا كوك لمرورك الجميل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ايرينى وهيب (11 أبريل 2009)

انا متشكرة اقوى منكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمه فى منتهى الجمال يا كاتى 

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه  

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## naderkhalil (11 أبريل 2009)

جامدة يا كاتى ترنيمه جميله جدا شكرا على تعبك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك .. 
فعلا اتمتعت بيها اووى لان البابا كيرلس شفيعى و انا بحبه قووى قوووى 

اذكرنا فى صلاتك يا سيدنا


----------



## lovely dove (11 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ياكاتي ياقمر علي الترنيمة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## menacontrol (17 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك ترنيمة بجد روعة لشيعى وحبيب قلبى البابا كيرلس


----------



## ايهاب فؤاد (5 مارس 2012)

*ميرسى خالص يا كاتى على الترنيمه الجميله دى[/*


----------

